
China Has Dominated the West Before - samizdis
https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2020/06/china-west-portugal-macau-taiwan/612379/
======
based2
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_silver_trade_from_the_1...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_silver_trade_from_the_16th_to_19th_centuries)

